# Glitter - angel colt 4/21



## teng (Mar 4, 2013)

teng said:


> glitter 3-3-2013 001.jpgHi everyone
> 
> just wanted to post about my mare due around 15th March (320 days), she's not a maiden, this will be her 3rd foal but her first with me.
> 
> ...


 
Hi everyone

just wanted to post about my mare due around 15th March (320 days), she's not a maiden, this will be her 3rd foal but her first with me.

she's been stamping her feet and had a good roll this morning !

any advise would be great from you experienced ladies








What did i do wrong with the pictures - i thought they would be under the post - Sorry !!!! but i am new ish !


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmm...not sure what happened with your pics, but hey at least they're up lol. She's looking good. Do you know at what gestational age she has given birth before? Do you have any pics of the stallion? We'd all love to see them!


----------



## teng (Mar 4, 2013)

sorry don't really know her past gestations.

How do i post his pic ?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi and a big welcome to the Nutty Nursery - glad to have you join us. Pretty girl you have there - may we know her name, yours too please!

Perhaps we could also know more about her - size, breeding, how long you have had her - do you have other minis too? Sorry, we are a nosey lot, but love to chat about not only the mares but other animals as well as we wait for these girls to produce their babies.

If you do not own the stallion then you cannot post a picture of him without his present owner's permission, but you can tell us his name, breeding, size etc

Again welcome, do join in with the other threads - there are several mares due to foal any minute - and also feel free to ask any questions, there is no such thing as a silly question here on this forum.


----------



## teng (Mar 4, 2013)

thankyou for the welcome Anna, my name is Judy and my mare's name is Golden Oak Glitter, she's half american half falabella, silver buckskin pinto, 32ins, 8 years old and she's been with me nearly 2 yrs.

Glitter is in foal to Banners Shadow Moon Cruiser, a cremello stallion which a friend of mine owns.

I have 6 minis, 3 american cocker's, chickens, 5 grandsons under 5 and not enough time in the day



and i'm sure there are other ladies out there in the same boat !


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW!! Judy, that's quite a collection you have there, including the grand 'colts' - no wonder your life is a bit busy! LOL!!


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 5, 2013)

welcome and congrads on your almost here new baby. You have a pretty lil mare there..bet your baby will be nice! Your mare sure is sticking out the sides., I am a newbie but I even noticed the elongated hoo hoo. Guess not long!.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the nursery


----------



## teng (Mar 5, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> 1/2 Falabella? Where are you located? I can't find Golden Oak Glitter in either the AMHA/AMHR stud books. I'm very interested in her Falabella side, for sure!
> 
> She looks great. A bit of time before a baby -- as baby isn't in position yet, and is sticking out both sides. That's just fine! I would expect she will continue to do some rolling to get baby in position. Her hooha looks like it's elongating very nicely, and looks soft and a little puffy. All good signs!!
> 
> ...


I live in the UK

Glitter's sire is Rio Bella Farms Ima Cowboy (amha) and her dam is Looking Glass Bright Crystal (falabella)

I'll post a photo of the sire when i figure out how to do it - without starting a new thread !

I love the cream gene too, so looking forward to seeing this foal





Do you think she may foal around 320 days ? more rolling again today !


----------



## countrymini (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome to the nursery



You have a very lovely lady there.

Down the bottom on the right next to 'post' is 'more reply options' which will allow you to post more photos.


----------



## teng (Mar 6, 2013)

thankyou Country mini !

no drastic change in Glitter yet.

I've posted photos of Sire and Glitter pre -pregnancy


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

wow, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm new to the minis (most of mine are larger Shetlands - some are also B sized minis & after lurking here for a couple of years, I joined) - never realized they sometimes foal with shorter dates than the larger ponies and full size horses - with no problems. This is a great place to learn and also to share your news! Welcome!

AWWWWW - I too love the dilute colors (getting more into the cream genes - REALLY LOVE the Silvers).

Oh boy - can't wait to see your new "bubby" as some in the Nursery call them! SOOOO, no ideas on when she might be due? Did she run out with "the man" or was she hand bred?

HEY - look everyone - this is a short post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 6, 2013)

gorgeous horses.....cannot wait to see this baby


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with Paula, totally love silvers! Which has me wondering, why don't I have one yet!!!!! Time to go shopping me thinks lol


----------



## teng (Mar 7, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Beautiful! I hadn't noticed mom was carrying pinto genes too -- so you could add a beauitful pinto to all those colors!


Sire is also heterozygous for silver

had a beautiful silver smokey black pinto colt last year, same sire but out of a pintaloosa mare, he also carries one copy of the appaloosa gene, not that he will be able to pass it on - he's gelded and going to his new home soon.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh, he is a real cutie


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 8, 2013)

The cross will be a beautiful baby for sure!


----------



## teng (Mar 9, 2013)

just taken a quick photo of Glitter - is she still 'round' or do we have a V shape yet ?

when i look at her from a short distance it looks V shape, then, when i get close it looks round





i'm thinking it could be where i have clipped her and my eyes are deceiving me !!

any thoughts please - we're around the 315 days now

AND can someone tell me why they all poop in the field shelter !!!!!!!!!!!

hopefully i'll have a 'full set' of photos on monday - did'nt want to take any too soon - in case there was no difference !


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 9, 2013)

Hahaha, most of our mares poop inside too lol. We have two that don't, out of 8! I think I see a V shape there, but it's hard to tell with the fuzz. Seems like she's getting close from the looks of her!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2013)

She still looks round to me which is fine, the V doesn't always come and if it does it is usually soon before they foal.

You are lucky cos my lot poop AND pee inside


----------



## Liz k (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't really tell on the V she's really hairy must be or have been cold there hahaha if she has no v yet won't be long from the looks of it....can't wait to see more pics


----------



## teng (Mar 9, 2013)

Liz k said:


> Can't really tell on the V she's really hairy must be or have been cold there hahaha if she has no v yet won't be long from the looks of it....can't wait to see more pics


It is still cold here in the uk - not that it warms up that much in the summer either ! - i'd so like to clip that belly off, she really does have 'thermal insulation' !


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 9, 2013)

I have just been browsing the threads to try and catch up and I see my boy Cruise is the Daddy of your expectant foal.

I own Cruises Dam Slaney and when I purchased her I asked if part of the deal could be a cover from Kims stallion Birchwood UK Sundance.

I was so excited for that cross and of course was hoping for a filly but out popped a beautiful blue eyed colt. He then was sold as a yearling to the UK and I believe is now moving to a new home where he will start his driving career - he has already been started in harness. His first colt has done very well in the ring.

So Slaney will be a Granny again LOL

A couple of pics of Slaney if you would like them and one of Cruises Sire Sundance (my own pic taken at the stud)

Slaney with Cruise only a day or two old






Cruise 1 day old











Slaney with last yrs colt Warrior (now in the UK)






And Finally Sundance Cruises Sire


----------



## teng (Mar 9, 2013)

bannerminis said:


> I have just been browsing the threads to try and catch up and I see my boy Cruise is the Daddy of your expectant foal.
> 
> I own Cruises Dam Slaney and when I purchased her I asked if part of the deal could be a cover from Kims stallion Birchwood UK Sundance.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for posting the lovely photos, first time i've seen Cruise's sire, one handsome guy !

would be happy with a foal like grand dam or grand sire, love dilute and pinto.


----------



## teng (Mar 11, 2013)

new photos today, i think we may have a V shape belly, her bag is filling but slowly, can move her tail with hardly any resistance, .

she seems quite 'wide' still which you can't really see from the 'rear' photo, unless it's all that coat !

unusual behaviour for her yesterday, after being turned out for 2 hours she wanted to come back in to her stall, which she did, and then stayed there all day - did'nt want to be turned out later either !

today she's chasing everyone away from her - even her best friend.

i have her on camera during the night, just checking on her when i wake - which is about every 2-3 hours (the joys of getting older !)


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes I agree, don't leave her alone, separating from the herd is a very good sign



and that tummy looks just as Diane described


----------



## teng (Mar 12, 2013)

thankyou for your replies ladies, although this will be my 4th foal the worry is endless !


----------



## teng (Mar 18, 2013)

Another week gone by, how do you think she's looking, not much more development in the 'bag' department !

While grooming her today, baby was having a kick around much to Glitter's annoyance (nipping at her belly) could this be a sign of things to come


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Judy - good to have the update about Glitter. She still needs to do a bit more shopping in the milk dept, but she's looking good!





Not quite sure where you are in the UK, but I hope your weather is being a little bit warmer than ours here in Wales!!

Keep the updates coming please!


----------



## jaymie124 (Mar 18, 2013)

What day is Glitter at? She is running the same time frame as MANY mares so far including mine  keep the pics coming! This is going to be a gorgeous baby...


----------



## teng (Mar 19, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Hi Judy - good to have the update about Glitter. She still needs to do a bit more shopping in the milk dept, but she's looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AnnaC said:


> Hi Judy - good to have the update about Glitter. She still needs to do a bit more shopping in the milk dept, but she's looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in Shropshire Anna and probably as cold and wet as where you are - this last winter has been awful, we've had so much mud !


----------



## teng (Mar 19, 2013)

jaymie124 said:


> What day is Glitter at? She is running the same time frame as MANY mares so far including mine  keep the pics coming! This is going to be a gorgeous baby...


Glitter's around 325 days (pasture bred)

going to be a race to see who foals first then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teng (Mar 25, 2013)

Another week goes by !

Glitter's at 331 days (ish) her udder still needs to fill though

some pics for you to check her over !

We've had 4 inches of snow over the last few days and a wind chill of minus 7 - so i'm not surprised she hasn't foaled !


----------



## Eagle (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update, she looks great. The weather this spring is crazy all over


----------



## teng (Mar 25, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What "kind" of udder does she have? With the elongated hooha that is starting to fall open, she may be one who gets her udder as she foals or right after. Just wondering....
> 
> It's hard to tell with those heavy winter woolies how baby is riding, but she's looking a bit "slab-sided" so a bit more rolling should get everything lined up.
> 
> With her, I'd be watching the inside color of her vulva, as her bag may not give us any indication of being ready. Some maidens don't even get a bag until they are foaling/after foaling. So, we have to use some other indicators. A picture of the inside of her vulva would be great, so we can see the color she is. It is usually pink in color, but when it gets red/dark red you are usually within about 24 hours of foaling.


not a lot of udder, all my photo's have been taken from 'the back, between her legs' if you move her tail and look through, there's nothing to see !

this will be her 3dr foal - not a maiden mare which is probably why i'm worrying about her 'bag'

she's not keen on having her vulva photo'd, couldn't get her to stand still, i'll try again tonight !


----------



## teng (Mar 31, 2013)

took some udder photo's today - does this look like 'wax' ????


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2013)

No it isn't wax. How many days is Glitter now? Can you see any udder from behind yet?


----------



## teng (Mar 31, 2013)

Eagle said:


> No it isn't wax. How many days is Glitter now? Can you see any udder from behind yet?


and there I was starting to get excited !!
Glitter's at 337 days and I can just see her teats when you look between her legs but no 'bag'.

My other 2 mares who foaled in previous years had a full bag - even my maiden mare !!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, unless she is on fescue we would expect an udder to produce. I guess she just isn't ready. Can we have some new pics of her please


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes please - a picture update would be great!


----------



## teng (Apr 1, 2013)

New photo's taken yesterday, which i'm so glad I did as it's freezing here today !

Glitter's been running and rolling like a 2 yr old today, trotting about and really having fun


----------



## teng (Apr 2, 2013)

Thankyou Eagle for info on updating headings - like others, i'm not brilliant with computers !!


----------



## teng (Apr 8, 2013)

Upto date photo's taken today, still not much of a bag as such, but some filling going on !

she's been running and rolling for the last few days but the sun has been shining.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Judy are you 100% sure on the breeding dates? I can't remember if you said whether they were pasture bred. 345 days and no udder is "udder madness"

Oh and that fluffy tummy is adorable


----------



## teng (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes - Glitter was pasture bred Renee, breeder didn't see her come into season in May but definately saw some 'action' in April, so we took the last day of April as a 'date' to calculate from, we could be wrong and I could have at least 2/3 weeks to wait !!

Do many mares foal without a bag ?

Fluffy tummy is driving me mad but it's still too cold to clip it all off.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Judy - yes the weather has been gorgeously sunny for us too, but that bitter freezing wind has been almost too much for my old bones!!

Glitter is looking good, nice tummy - even looks as though it might be moving forwards a little - hooha looking longer, but udder is certainly a bit of a disappointment!! Perhaps she is a mare who will 'fill up' at the last minute or even as she foals? But she is looking closer in all other respects, well to me anyway!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

To me too! I just love her pictures! It looks like you've covered her in a furry rug that's hanging over her smoothly clipped sides!! So cute!

Mares can safely foal with not much udder, or even no udder. At foaling/immediately afterward, they will normally fill, and with baby nursing the milk will come in. What I would do, is if all the signs are saying go -- and she still has no udder -- just call your vet to give him a head-up that you may have a mare foaling with no milk. A shot can bring it in -- but usually just the act of foaling gets things going!


----------



## teng (Apr 9, 2013)

We to have the bitter easterly winds Anna, daytime temps are getting better but the wind chill is terrible and i'm with you on the 'too much for my old bones' !!

Disappointment is an understatement ! I really think we have the dates wrong and she has another 2/3 weeks to go.

Have been watching her at night on the CCTV camera, I know what she will be doing at a certain times - had to go out last Saturday, had my neighbour come in at 10pm to check on her, gave him instructions - if she's doing this, this and this that's ok, anything else RING ME !!!!!!!!!!!



AnnaC said:


> Hi Judy - yes the weather has been gorgeously sunny for us too, but that bitter freezing wind has been almost too much for my old bones!!
> 
> Glitter is looking good, nice tummy - even looks as though it might be moving forwards a little - hooha looking longer, but udder is certainly a bit of a disappointment!! Perhaps she is a mare who will 'fill up' at the last minute or even as she foals? But she is looking closer in all other respects, well to me anyway!


----------



## teng (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks for the 'udder info' makes me feel better and I will call my Vet, she has been showing some signs - a nip at her belly and I have my jeans back on so fast and then she goes back to eating !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> To me too! I just love her pictures! It looks like you've covered her in a furry rug that's hanging over her smoothly clipped sides!! So cute!
> 
> Mares can safely foal with not much udder, or even no udder. At foaling/immediately afterward, they will normally fill, and with baby nursing the milk will come in. What I would do, is if all the signs are saying go -- and she still has no udder -- just call your vet to give him a head-up that you may have a mare foaling with no milk. A shot can bring it in -- but usually just the act of foaling gets things going!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 9, 2013)

Glitter and Missy could be related. My mare is also at 346 today and that is confirmed, and no udder. I too can finally see *something*, udder isn't as drawn up, and it is bitter cold and windy with wind warnings here. Been that way for 4 days, with sunny and 70's before that so it is a hard change. Missy is shedding like crazy, she has a foaling history and bags up 1 to 4 weeks ahead. But she has nothing and it worries me. No other changes like your mare. We can chew nails and wonder together! Diane, that is good advice, and I will call my vet too, she knows Missy's diet and all. Just glad to see someone else to commiserate with.


----------



## teng (Apr 9, 2013)

Well i'm certainly chewing nails and nice to have someone in the same boat as me !

Glitter is also shedding like crazy - maybe that's a 'sign' .

With Missy confirmed maybe Glitter's dates are correct and they're just holding onto them foals until the weather picks up again, our temperatures are supposed to be better this weekend, so maybe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rubyviewminis said:


> Glitter and Missy could be related. My mare is also at 346 today and that is confirmed, and no udder. I too can finally see *something*, udder isn't as drawn up, and it is bitter cold and windy with wind warnings here. Been that way for 4 days, with sunny and 70's before that so it is a hard change. Missy is shedding like crazy, she has a foaling history and bags up 1 to 4 weeks ahead. But she has nothing and it worries me. No other changes like your mare. We can chew nails and wonder together! Diane, that is good advice, and I will call my vet too, she knows Missy's diet and all. Just glad to see someone else to commiserate with.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 9, 2013)

I sure hope so! It is really miserable here. Maybe that's why she is so grumpy and throwing food. I just want it over, I bet she does too lol!


----------



## teng (Apr 10, 2013)

Glitter never seems to stop eating, my 6yr old grandson told her this evening ' stop eating and push that baby out'





A little improvement in the udder department but nothing to shout about.



rubyviewminis said:


> I sure hope so! It is really miserable here. Maybe that's why she is so grumpy and throwing food. I just want it over, I bet she does too lol!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe with the cold weather at last leaving us, she will make up her mind to show us her little one?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, we had a dash of sunshine and no wind. Now the wind has picked up again and its really cold again! I hate this!


----------



## teng (Apr 15, 2013)

weather has improved at last and so has Glitter, we have the beginnings of a bag !!!!

Lots of rolling going on today too !


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

No! No you have to wait, no fair lol! I woke up to snow!



Glitter!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2013)

Come on Glitter!!! We're rooting for ya!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

Missy is the same, I can't wait actually to see the little package Glitter is hiding. Hope she foals in the next 24 hours for you. We just musent have both foaling at the same time. Need to concentrate on one at a time and give each mama their individual time in the spotlight


----------



## teng (Apr 15, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Missy is the same, I can't wait actually to see the little package Glitter is hiding. Hope she foals in the next 24 hours for you. We just musent have both foaling at the same time. Need to concentrate on one at a time and give each mama their individual time in the spotlight


I can do 24hrs ! 24hrs would be great.
Sorry you have snow Becky, i'll try and send some sunshine for you.

I just love your mare, maybe you'll have a foal tonight I can wait until tomorrow !!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol, no, no foaling tonight unless mama bags up. Poor baby, her teeny udder has so much HARD edema in front and around it, I very gingerly felt this morning and she is very cooperative, but it feels so hot and hard. Bet it is tender! I don't dare try to get anything out to test. We went around and around with that last time. I was new to foaling and always overdue things, and she had a medium bag for over two months! I tried testing her milk for that long too. It took two years for her to trust me near her boobies again lol. Don't blame her!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2013)

Glitter is looking great - not long now and we should see what she's been hiding from us!! Have you checked the colour inside her vulva?


----------



## teng (Apr 16, 2013)

I did check last night, only had chance for a quick look as she didn't like me messing, seems a deeper red inside and lighter just on the outer - would that be right ?

I'm so looking forward to this foal, just hope I don't miss the foaling, I have her on cctv and check every 1-2 hours (depending on what she's doing) but the tiredness really catches up with you - or is it my age ! I'm even waking up before my alarm goes off now


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

That colour sounds good - it increases from the inside outwards. But try to keep an eye on it if you can - daily checks - so that if it changes and deepens you will need to be parking yourself right outside her stable or sitting glued to your cctv screen - checking even every hour is not safe when they get that close, heavens, going to the loo is not safe once they get to that point!! LOL!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see her baby!


----------



## teng (Apr 17, 2013)

When you get to a certain age AnnaC you have to 'go' there's no waiting ! guess i'll be squatting





checked her 'bag' this am and definitely some improvement there and her hooha is the same as yesterday.



AnnaC said:


> That colour sounds good - it increases from the inside outwards. But try to keep an eye on it if you can - daily checks - so that if it changes and deepens you will need to be parking yourself right outside her stable or sitting glued to your cctv screen - checking even every hour is not safe when they get that close, heavens, going to the loo is not safe once they get to that point!! LOL!!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

And God forbid you sneeze!


----------



## teng (Apr 17, 2013)

or cough !!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> And God forbid you sneeze!


----------



## teng (Apr 17, 2013)

An udder shot from this am - i'm thinking about a week to go ???


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a pretty little udder! Yes, some filling to go!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2013)

Squatting in stables is a necessary evil during the long nights of camp out - not so good if there are World wide Marewatchers tuned in!!

Love that cute udder - it looks as though it could go 'either way', fill steadily giving you more time, or fill suddenly and catch you unawares LOL!! I would say that she's just progressing beautifully.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

No time to hang around when the girls are due


----------



## teng (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Renee that made me laugh !

Luckily my foaling stable is only a 2 minute walk from the house and when a mare is down a 1 minute sprint !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teng (Apr 22, 2013)

Glitter foaled last night, a very small cremello angel colt.

checked her at 9.10pm - eating happily, checked again just before 10pm foal out - ran to the barn but he'd passed away.

Head and most of his body were out of the sac (as you looked at him) but sac still around him where he lay.

Glitter's doing ok, vet's been and put her on anti-biotics as a precaution, he's checked the placenta and everything and couldn't find anything wrong.

A very sad, sad day for us.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss =***(


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my heart truly goes out to you. Sometimes it seems there is not rhyme or reason to it. I'm relieved that Glitter is doing well, my thoughts and prayers are with you today.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry. Poor Glitter



please leave the foal with her to give her time to grieve.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry to read this and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## teng (Apr 22, 2013)

We did leave her with her foal, when she was content to leave her stable today, we then took him away.

Just wanted to say thankyou for all your help and all the kind messages left.



Eagle said:


> I am so terribly sorry. Poor Glitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

You are welcome I am just so sorry for this sad outcome. Try and sit quietly with her this evening when you bring her in. Your company will help her.

Hugs to you both


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2013)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to read this! I know your hearts are broken. Most of us have gone through it ourselves at one time or another. HUGS to you and your family.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 22, 2013)

So sorry for you and Glitter.


----------



## teng (Apr 22, 2013)

I sat with her last night Renee for a long time, she had her head resting on my lap at times and was really quite calm, she's just a beautiful mare.



Eagle said:


> You are welcome I am just so sorry for this sad outcome. Try and sit quietly with her this evening when you bring her in. Your company will help her.
> Hugs to you both


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 22, 2013)

Hugs to you and Glitter both.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry! Words cannot express how sad I feel for you and for Glitter! Many hugs to you, I know your heartbroken, I am. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I hope Glitter is feeling better now.


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

So very sorry to hear your sad news, poor Glitter, hope she will be feeling better soon, it can be so very hard on some of them when they lose their babies.

((((HUGS)))) for you.


----------



## KLM (Apr 22, 2013)

Im so sorry to read this this morning. Very sorry for your loss. Im glad Glitter is doing well.


----------



## cassie (Apr 22, 2013)

So very sorry to hear that you lost your little colt, hoping that you and glitter are ok. And that she is coping with everything alright.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 22, 2013)

What a heartbreak... I am so sorry.


----------

